# Which freight company to use



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Hi All

Moving over from Aberdeenshire, Scotland towards the end of the year. Can anyone recommend a good reliable removal / shipping company.

Thanks
Spur


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm using Allfreight.

My current employer also uses Allied Pickfords.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am using Eagle Relocations

The packed up and collected our possesions on 13th July, and I received an e-mail today informing me that our container has arrived at Jebel Ali. Pretty quick


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

I used the Excess Baggage Company and it took about five weeks for my stuff to arrive from London. It then took another week to clear customs before delivery. It all went very smoothly ...

All that said, I have not unpacked, so it may not even be my stuff inside


----------

